# Your Thoughts Please



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I have Ike entered in his first UKC conformation show end of Oct. and have been trying to get good stacks out of him. If he does good I'm going to enter him in some SchH shows to get him ready for his Show Ratings. Can you tell me what you think of these stacks, Please?





































Thanks for looking


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he's just a bit overstretched.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG he's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

His front feet should be directly under him. They seem to be a bit in front of him. He is also overstretched in the hind end. His hock should be pretty much straight up and down.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks I'll work on it







i have a few weeks to try and get it right


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is also backwards. He should be facing the other direction with the left rear leg pulled back and the right rear leg under him.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh really? How did I get that wrong LOL Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks great to me! Just stacked backward. You will always go counter-clockwise around the ring so the dog is on your left on the inside, so that is the direction they will face when stacked. I practice my dog both ways, but mainly b/c our stack practice is to get him used to holding still and being placed, not for him to learn to free-stack (not really done in SV type shows).


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWW hes SO CUTE!!!
Gorgeous face!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

The Second picture his front legs are almost perfect. What I do is imagin a line from the outside back part of the elbow straight down.

The back end is over stretched.

Also don't pull so much up on his neck, it isn't relaxed and it is giving the appearance of more length than is really there.

Val


----------

